# Hello everyone!



## budownictowy234726158 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
my name is Luke, I come from Slovakia. I am new to the forum so I want to say hello to all. I do not speak very good English ... If you chose the wrong section I apologize.

Thanks, regards!


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello. Hope you find the site interesting and helpful.


----------



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to this site, Luke! I'm new too. Share all of your comments and questions about fish here.


----------

